# Rudge Pedals Blocks



## Gladiron (Jul 23, 2017)

Found the left mate to my right pedal in similar condition. Now I'd like to find NOS replacement blocks with the RUDGE name and maybe an end cap (still missing one).
For a 1953 Rudge Sport 3-speed.










Thanks


----------



## kunzog (Jul 23, 2017)

that doesnt look like a pedal that would be on an English 3 speed


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 23, 2017)

Well it is. 1953 Rudge. Even still faintly says "Rudge" embossed on the rubber block.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 26, 2017)

I have some old wide Philips pedals with waffle treads and the same end caps but they don't have those points on them .
British off an old Hercules  1930s I think .
But they are in Canada and the shipping will be more than you probably want to pay for the pedals .


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 27, 2017)

bleedingfingers said:


> I have some old wide Philips pedals with waffle treads and the same end caps but they don't have those points on them .
> British off an old Hercules  1930s I think .
> But they are in Canada and the shipping will be more than you probably want to pay for the pedals .




Found a left one and is enroute so now I would like to find set of fresher rubber blocks with "RUDGE" embossed on them.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## petritl (Jul 31, 2017)

Gladiron said:


> Found a left one and is enroute so now I would like to find set of fresher rubber blocks with "RUDGE" embossed on them.
> 
> Thanks for helping.



This is on Facebook:


----------



## petritl (Jul 31, 2017)

petritl said:


> This is on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 653058


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 6, 2017)

Selling several sets of English pedals, including a complete Rudge set:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/english-pedal-package-with-brooks-saddle.115476/#post-765719


----------



## KevinM (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks like someone over on Ratrodbikes.com is selling some english stuff right now.


----------

